# HELP !! with Camp sites southern Ireland pre season



## 107390 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi, 
Thanks to Tesco's for my Ferry tickets, but now i find my self arriving to early in the season 2/March/08 for the camp sites. Can any body help me with knowledge of any available sites. I am happy to tour any part of the south. 
thanks
bob


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We go to Ireland a lot but never before the beginning of April because there so few sites open which restricts touring. March is definitely not a good time for touring Ireland. Very windy and very wet. I would change you tickets if I were you. We are going April/May this year. Had fantastic weather last April

Look here for sites and the guide

Another good link here


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We went a few years back in March and had really good weather. A few sites were open but we mainly wild camped in car parks, laybys or headlands etc. We had no problems but I have heard wild camping is more difficult now. If you wild camp you usually get checked out by the locals but once they realise you are not an itinerant they leave you alone.
Enjoy, I can't wait to go back again. Jan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

there are a few open all year campsites in the MHF Campsite Database >Search Here<

(actually I need to edit a few as some are wild camps not campsites).


----------



## 107390 (Oct 1, 2007)

*ireland in march*

thanks for the links, i can now relax with ten sites to choose from
bob


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bob
We have just returned from 6 days in Snowy / Windy / rainy Donegal. There is only one camp site any where near my mothers and that is the Foyleside Caravan Park. It is right on the Foyle at Quigleys Point about 15 Mins from Londonderry Its only open April to October. I e mailed the site asking if there was any chance they could put us up as they have statics there. Surely was the reply. It might be worth e mailing or ringing the closed ones that take your fancy as the Irish are a friendly bunch and if they live on or near the site they may let you in. Also in Donegal there are so many places to wild camp if you want. Some are on the Campsite database.

Sonja


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

This site is open all year. I havn't stayed there but it has been recommeded to me http://www.tipperarycamping.com/


----------

